# Rich Piana is talking out of his ass again



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

"500mg bottles of testosterone. There is no such ****ing thing"






The amount of broscience this guys spews is on a level almost never seen before. Between the "you must eat 6 to 10 meals a day" to this nonsense is ridiculous. The more vids he puts out the more he just discredits himself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

oh and read the comments. This one is my favorite



> I can't believe the amount of noobs at risk with this steroid business. Trust me when I say that I used to be one of those "people".* I would take these insane dosages and nearly OD'ed on a few occasions. Scary stuff right?* Well after over 20 years of steroid use I have learned to consult with my doc who specializes in all things Testosterone. I ALWAYS GET GOOD ADVICE ON CORRECT DOSAGES TO TAKE WHEN I CROSS CHECK WITH HIM! This stuff is down to the exact polar MGs. You can't be anymore accurate.
> 
> Guys. This is your life (don't play with it). Buy clean synthetic test and none of the cheap BS you see on the Internet. A little extra money goes a long way.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 17, 2014)

I almost peed my britches.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 17, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> I almost peed my britches.



You pee a lot...my microwave. ..stone colds fridge...your pants...
POBs pop tarts next? LOL

I like some of his vids and dislike others like this...I think all of his recent vids are being used solely to advertise his supplement line. Some of these vids are contradicting his older vids...


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2014)

Dudes jacked, must know what he's talking about...


*trollface*


----------



## bronco (Jun 17, 2014)

Im not saying test 500 is not possible, but i will say i have never seen it except in a blend of 2 or more esters


----------



## snake (Jun 17, 2014)

What the hell am I doing wrong? He said he gained 25-30 lbs of muscle on 200mg of test in a cycle.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

I wish he would OD and die. Guy is such a fukkin clown.


----------



## cougar (Jun 17, 2014)

He's always running his mouth about something!!!!  He's been there, done it all.....Whoppy


----------



## snake (Jun 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wish he would OD and die. Guy is such a fukkin clown.



A bit harsh ECKSRATED. Why don't you go with die trapped in a car fire? LOL! 

My line of work requires me to argue points at times. One of the things I have learned is this; If you know 95% more than the person you are trying to convince but get 5% of your facts wrong and they know it, you lose 100% of your credibility.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

snake said:


> A bit harsh ECKSRATED. Why don't you go with die trapped in a car fire? LOL!
> 
> My line of work requires me to argue points at times. One of the things I have learned is this; If you know 95% more than the person you are trying to convince but get 5% of your facts wrong and they know it, you lose 100% of your credibility.



Maybe that's why all his vids say 5% at the bottom?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

snake said:


> A bit harsh ECKSRATED. Why don't you go with die trapped in a car fire? LOL!
> 
> My line of work requires me to argue points at times. One of the things I have learned is this; If you know 95% more than the person you are trying to convince but get 5% of your facts wrong and they know it, you lose 100% of your credibility.



Haha either way is good wwith me.

i just can't stand how all these little kids look up to this fukk. He has one of the ugliest physiques i have ever seen.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 17, 2014)

snake said:


> What the hell am I doing wrong? He said he gained 25-30 lbs of muscle on 200mg of test in a cycle.



No he didn't


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 17, 2014)

What is BS about it? So y'all are saying there is such a thing as 500mg/ml of test and it won't **** you up????


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> What is BS about it? So y'all are saying there is such a thing as 500mg/ml of test and it won't **** you up????



Yes that is what I am saying. I also am saying that he begins by saying it doesn't exist and then says it does exist.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 17, 2014)

^^^^ point taken, but EVERYONE has stuck their foot in their mouth at some point,


----------



## snake (Jun 17, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> No he didn't



 Start at 2:10. Did I miss something? If so, let me know what I misunderstood.


----------



## Zeus (Jun 17, 2014)

Dude is an idiot and drug abuser. And I am talking those of the narcotic variety. Plus his whole look is FAKE.. How does he look in the mirror and think he looks good?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2014)

Zeus said:


> How does he look in the mirror and think he looks good?



Shrooms.....


----------



## Zeus (Jun 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Shrooms.....



Unfortunately you're prob right. That on top of whatever else the moron puts in his body.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 17, 2014)

I am a strong believer in the power of attraction . Just today a friend new to the aas game was telling me how great this guy was, that I needed to check him out and how he runs grams and grams is jacked and spews how he does it all online  . I am not sure that this guy said  it or my buddy misunderstood it but he said he uses 5000iu injections of hcg? I think my buddy misunderstood him but I could be wrong also seeing how he is 

lol like attracts like bring it in and so it shall be


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 17, 2014)

That dude looks like a ****in cartoon character. Topped off perfectly by pulling his hat over his ears. What a douchebag.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 17, 2014)

bronco said:


> Im not saying test 500 is not possible, but i will say i have never seen it except in a blend of 2 or more esters



Anything past 300mg/ml on it's own is ridiculously tough.... I know of at least one who has 600mg/ml, but it's a blend of 3 or 4 I believe


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

I ran some test 400 from ppp and it was so damn painful.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 17, 2014)

The world needs haters too! U have to take everyone's ideas and bend them for yourself. Dude has some pretty revealing vids.  Do I agree with all his shit, no but Def a lot of different points of view. And trolling or not look at the guy he is big as ****. Not too appealing in the way it looks but that's his thing. It's always the guy who looks like junk who sits back and says oh that guy looks like shit or he is a idiot. Just like people who r fat as **** who wanna give nutrition advice. Everyone has a opinion but not too many people r brave enough to post their shit up on youtube for others to examine. I'm sure some of our views would get blasted by people too if we had a channel for all to see.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 17, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> The world needs haters too! U have to take everyone's ideas and bend them for yourself. Dude has some pretty revealing vids.  Do I agree with all his shit, no but Def a lot of different points of view. And trolling or not look at the guy he is big as ****. Not too appealing in the way it looks but that's his thing. It's always the guy who looks like junk who sits back and says oh that guy looks like shit or he is a idiot. Just like people who r fat as **** who wanna give nutrition advice. Everyone has a opinion but not too many people r brave enough to post their shit up on youtube for others to examine. I'm sure some of our views would get blasted by people too if we had a channel for all to see.



^^^ Respect ^^^


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 18, 2014)

sick hat, bro


----------



## stonetag (Jun 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I ran some test 400 from ppp and it was so damn painful.


Also ran some 400, never again! I would also bet this dude wears his pants around his ass.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't get the whole you get sick if u take that much. What's the difference if u take 2 ml's of 250 or 1 ml of 500? There's plenty  of guys who inject more than 500 mgs at a time and don't get the fukkin flu.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 18, 2014)

Xrated is he saying the high concentration of test at 500 and above makes you sick?
The only way I'm seeing this is like alcohol for example one shot= one beer but tell me how you feel after six beers vs 6 shots ( jager bombs!)

Also is he saying that a single ester test is impossible at 500mg/ml?
Sure you can find a blend at 500+ but I think he's talking about a single ester


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Xrated is he saying the high concentration of test at 500 and above makes you sick?
> The only way I'm seeing this is like alcohol for example one shot= one beer but tell me how you feel after six beers vs 6 shots ( jager bombs!)
> 
> Also is he saying that a single ester test is impossible at 500mg/ml?
> Sure you can find a blend at 500+ but I think he's talking about a single ester



He doesn't state either clearly. Because he is an idiot.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He doesn't state either clearly. Because he is an idiot.



Ahhhh thank you for clearing the air POB


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

I think he just says shit to sound smart to these young high school kids that follow him like he is god.


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2014)

snake said:


> Start at 2:10. Did I miss something? If so, let me know what I misunderstood.



Cotton2012,
Again, did I miss something? Anyone?


----------



## lockjaw (Jun 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wish he would OD and die. Guy is such a fukkin clown.



hes bigger than you. period   have respect for your elders son! :32 (5):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2014)

lockjaw said:


> hes bigger than you. period   have respect for your elders son! :32 (5):



how the fuk do u know how big ecks is?? son


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

lockjaw said:


> hes bigger than you. period   have respect for your elders son! :32 (5):


Who the fukk r u? And I'd rather be the size I am right now than look like that sloppy synthol experiment gone bad.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 18, 2014)

snake said:


> Cotton2012,
> Again, did I miss something? Anyone?



Start at 2:10 he's says and I quote, " back in the day we would take 1 or 2 CCs a week and get incredible results, I would gain 25-30 lbs in a cycle taking 2 CCs of testosterone". Never does he technically say he gained 25-30 lbs taking one CC, not trying to be an ass he just didn't say that, maybe I'm nit picking sorry.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Who the fukk r u? And I'd rather be the size I am right now than look like that sloppy synthol experiment gone bad.



Lol.........


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> how the fuk do u know how big ecks is?? son



Also, how do you know how old Ecks is? son  Respect your elders? I don't care how old that pile of shit is, I don't respect anyone that looks like a ****in freaky, synthol clown. son


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 18, 2014)

lockjaw said:


> hes bigger than you. period   have respect for your elders son! :32 (5):



Maybe so but I bet that fukkin pussy can't bench 480.


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Start at 2:10 he's says and I quote, " back in the day we would take 1 or 2 CCs a week and get incredible results, I would gain 25-30 lbs in a cycle taking 2 CCs of testosterone". Never does he technically say he gained 25-30 lbs taking one CC, not trying to be an ass he just didn't say that, maybe I'm nit picking sorry.



No problem cotton; I guess I did hear it right. I'm not rippin' on the man, not my style. I will listen to anyone, bigger or smaller than myself because there is alway something to be learned.


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 18, 2014)

i also advocate smaller cycles. that said i kinda agree with the 500 of one ester not holding. im no chemist or brewer but i would think unless you used some harsh compounds to stabilize  it it would crash. just my opinion. 





bronco said:


> Im not saying test 500 is not possible, but i will say i have never seen it except in a blend of 2 or more esters


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 18, 2014)

Piana is becoming almost as much of a joke as Bostin Lloyd....almost


----------



## Badkid 93 (Jun 20, 2014)

I find the amount of hate on this guy hilarious... from "he looks like shit" to "hes talking out of his ass" .

1) Rich does look good whether your scrawny ass wants to agree or not.. you just may not like his look is all
2) Even though i think he is lying in some sort of fashion whether it be about what he has done or does do currently.. he is still exposing the truth about gear and is still sharing some valuable info to complete idiots who dont know crap... i would never tell a beginner to pick up 500mg/ml of test because if it truly was that high of a dose it would feel like someone hit you with a baseball in your ass for the next week.... the higher the MG/ML the more its gunna hurt and i do think it causes more harm to your body then good, and is no good for your kidneys... so it may be bull crap of him to say its not out there... but it sure as hell isnt a smart thing to be taking.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 20, 2014)

Badkid 93 said:


> I find the amount of hate on this guy hilarious... from "he looks like shit" to "hes talking out of his ass" .
> 
> 1) Rich does look good whether your scrawny ass wants to agree or not.. you just may not like his look is all
> 2) Even though i think he is lying in some sort of fashion whether it be about what he has done or does do currently.. he is still exposing the truth about gear and is still sharing some valuable info to complete idiots who dont know crap... i would never tell a beginner to pick up 500mg/ml of test because if it truly was that high of a dose it would feel like someone hit you with a baseball in your ass for the next week.... the higher the MG/ML the more its gunna hurt and i do think it causes more harm to your body then good, and is no good for your kidneys... so it may be bull crap of him to say its not out there... but it sure as hell isnt a smart thing to be taking.


Why is one ml of 500mg/ml test bad for your kidneys and two mls of 250mg/ml not? Makes no sense. It's the same ****ing thing. Yea the 500 is gonna hurt like hell but still Iis 500 mgs of test. 

And yes he looks like complete shit.


----------



## Badkid 93 (Jun 21, 2014)

I stand corrected. Was confusing myself with another idea. you are correct it does have no different effect on the kidneys, but in order for there to be that much test per ML it requires more alcohol to be suspend and sustainable, hence why it gives you a fat knot in your ass. Either way i wouldnt reccomend doing a 500mg/ml to anyone for any reason.. just plain stupid when you could shoot more have same results and less pain.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 21, 2014)

He retarded as fck. He did a video awhile ago on rick's corner, where they talked about "gear back in the day and now" and even says clearly a few times that you need to take more because gear just isn't what it use to be back in the day. Video's only like a month old too lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDKeW6lrcXg


----------



## JackC4 (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't listen to this guy after the 8 hr arm workout video


----------

